# Amherst (MA) Orchid Society Annual Show and Sale 2019



## Maryanne (Feb 14, 2019)

Massachusetts - Amherst Orchid Society
February 23, 2019 - 9 to 5
February 24, 2019 - 10 to 4
Location: Smith Vocational School, 80 Locust St, (Rt.9)
Northampton, MA 01060

Displays, Talks, Vendors including J&L, Piping Rock, Kelly's Korner supplies, Aloha Enterprises, Grace Emporia, Orchidphile
Hope to see you there!
www.amherstorchidsociety.org


----------

